# An option we  used to have



## Claire (Apr 26, 2010)

Am I missing something?  We used to be able to set up a survey.  Is this gone away for some reason, or can I just not find it?  I found it to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Silversage (Apr 26, 2010)

When you start a new thread, scroll to the bottom, and there's a check box to  'post a poll with this thread'.


----------

